# 20 years old with no friends/no social life. I feel hopeless.



## Alyami (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't know what to do, I work 2 jobs and I go to school, but not a single person that I talk to at school or work wants to form a meaningful relationship with me, I'm a good person and I know how to keep a conversation going its just that everyone around me is already satisfied with their close friends and they're not looking into adding more people to their circle, which obviously sucks for people like me. Being 20 years old turning 21 in November, I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO... I feel so hopeless and I feel so jealous seeing people around me doing things which I can only fanatize of doing.


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

d


----------



## Alltoowell93 (Jun 28, 2013)

I can relate to how you are feeling. At times I enjoy being alone and wouldn't mind doing things alone. But then I feel this overwhelming sense of hopelessness and sadness when I see others with friends, or even family, having fun and I am just boring and lonely. It's hard to find a group of friends because you have to gain their trust and build conversations and it's just hard. I think it's harder definitely for people who have SA.
With work I've had friends come and go so I guess we can only hope that in time, we eventually meet someone, and we can enjoy their company for however long it lasts.


----------



## Matiko12 (Mar 12, 2017)

I am just like you buddy, it doesn't help nowadays that all relationships with other people are maintained by text messages on FB messenger or likes on Instagram, i never really used any of the social medias so it's been a struggle, had a few not so close friends in the past but nowadays it's basically just me and my family and the people in my small town know me just like i know everyone else but nobody here is really my friend except the few guys i barely even hang out with. My goal that i set myself is to get off my comfort zone and get to a university somewhere abroad next year so i can start fresh.


----------

